# Box Sliding Around



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

ok, so i have two sony 10's in a box like this in my trunk. ive tried bracing it with pieces of wood, but it still slides around in my trunk.

my question is, how are you guys stopping your boxes from moving around?

thanks


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

A lot of people used "L" brackets. Just do a search and you will find some things.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

or what I'm going to do as soon as I get off my ass from the Football games is to take off back from the rear seat, and screw thought the metal into the box will work, and there are no brackets to see, especially if you have a clean set up, but there are a few things you can do for it


----------



## CGann (Jan 23, 2003)

I bought some of that Thick ass industrial strength velcro. I just stuck a strip of the side that has the little hoops and let it grab into the carpet. She aint' going anywhere yet it's removable if need be!


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

*done*

take the subs out of the box and screw the box the floor of the trunk then put the subs back in :banana:


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: done*



babyjbrooks said:


> *take the subs out of the box and screw the box the floor of the trunk then put the subs back in :banana: *


lets see i would do that, but seeing as the gas tank is there....um, no


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i dunno how the b14's are set up but on my b13 there's a brace behind the rear seats. if your box sits back far enough, just bolt it to that.


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

no you ****** i am not talking about a four inch screw

after building a few custom stereos in many different cars i know that a one inch to one and half inch srew will work










in the back seat


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

babyjbrooks said:


> *no you ******** i am not talking about a four inch screw
> 
> after building a few custom stereos in many different cars i know that a one inch to one and half inch srew will work
> *



you didnt say that *********, you didnt give any kind of specifics, you just said screw it down. so analyze yourself b4 you call me a dumbass


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Whoa, I think it is time, to just end this thread right here.....
Lets all just be chill, and get along K


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

McLaren F1 2003, did he have to say anything about the screw size? I think you can figure out on your own that he probably wasnt talking about a long screw. Come on guys.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Time to chill guys, no need for the name calling....


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

listen here, when i first got my system, i was told not to screw it down because if the gas tank was punctured it would be a $1000 fix. now i dont have that kind of cash, so i dont wanna risk it.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

If you are unable to attach to the floor of the trunk you can always add sides to the box and attach them to the wheel wells or extend the top of the box to the rear deck and attach the box to that point.


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

common sense or is that in las vegas i guess not i hope that i could help


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

babyjbrooks, your talking about common senSe, and you dont even know how to spell senSe.


----------

